# Another Darn Power Drawbar



## slowtwitch (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello folks, It's been sometime since I posted here and I figured I'll revive my posting with my version of a power drawbar....

[video=youtube;LGDFPVQIGKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGDFPVQIGKQ[/video]


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice job, not too bulky.


----------



## Don B (Jun 22, 2014)

slowtwitch said:


> Hello folks, It's been sometime since I posted here and I figured I'll revive my posting with my version of a power drawbar....



Very nice, any chance you'd be willing to elaborate on the details of the design....?)
I'm not sure if I have it right, but the air pushes an electric impact gun down....?:thinking:
A little more detail would be great if possible, best one I've seen yet.)


----------

